# sexual harrassment



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

anyone deal with a sexual harrassment charge? female officer charging neighboring Lt. with sexual harrassment.


----------



## chief801 (Dec 8, 2004)

DET59 said:


> anyone deal with a sexual harrassment charge? female officer charging neighboring Lt. with sexual harrassment.


No sexual harassment if the Lt. is not from the same department...


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Wish someone would sexually harass me...


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Entirely not true.

If there is any form of working relationship, any form of unwanted sexual advance while working that creates a hostile work environment it doesn't matter what department they work for, it's sexual harassment. Use of authority with no working relationship can also be considered sexual harassment.

Examples:
Two police officers working a detail, one from town A one from town B, if one makes an unwanted sexual advances or creates a hostile environment, that's sexual harassment.

A police officer stops a citizen, makes unwanted sexual advances, that's sexual harassment.

A police officer makes unwanted sexual advances towards a court clerk or lawyer, sexual harassment.

If by the nature of ones job a person is required to work in close proximity to another, and one of those people make and unwanted sexual advances, that is sexual harassment.

As well the rank of the officer is not of consequence really. Typically there is a subordinate relationship by the person claiming the sexual harassment, but it isn't always that way nor does the law limit remedy to subordinates only.

From the EEOC
Facts About Sexual Harassment

Sexual harassment is a form of sex discrimination that violates Title VII of the Civil Rights Act of 1964.

*Unwelcome sexual advances, requests for sexual favors, and other verbal or physical conduct of a sexual nature constitutes sexual harassment when submission to or rejection of this conduct explicitly or implicitly affects an individual's employment, unreasonably interferes with an individual's work performance or creates an intimidating, hostile or offensive work environment.
*

Sexual harassment can occur in a variety of circumstances, including but not limited to the following:

* The victim as well as the harasser may be a woman or a man. The victim does not have to be of the opposite sex.
* *The harasser can be the victim's supervisor, an agent of the employer, a supervisor in another area, a co-worker, or a non-employee.*
* The victim does not have to be the person harassed but could be anyone affected by the offensive conduct.
* Unlawful sexual harassment may occur without economic injury to or discharge of the victim.
* The harasser's conduct must be unwelcome.

It is helpful for the victim to directly inform the harasser that the conduct is unwelcome and must stop. The victim should use any employer complaint mechanism or grievance system available.

When investigating allegations of sexual harassment, EEOC looks at the whole record: the circumstances, such as the nature of the sexual advances, and the context in which the alleged incidents occurred. A determination on the allegations is made from the facts on a case-by-case basis.

Prevention is the best tool to eliminate sexual harassment in the workplace. Employers are encouraged to take steps necessary to prevent sexual harassment from occurring. They should clearly communicate to employees that sexual harassment will not be tolerated. They can do so by establishing an effective complaint or grievance process and taking immediate and appropriate action when an employee complains.

See also: How To File A Charge of Employment Discrimination



chief801 said:


> No sexual harassment if the Lt. is not from the same department...


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2007)

excellent work SOT !!!!!!!!!


----------



## chief801 (Dec 8, 2004)

SOT said:


> Entirely not true.
> 
> If there is any form of working relationship, any form of unwanted sexual advance while working that creates a hostile work environment it doesn't matter what department they work for, it's sexual harassment. Use of authority with no working relationship can also be considered sexual harassment.
> 
> ...


I just KNEW my short post would cause confusion...Let me explain...
When I said no sexual harrassment, I meant no claim against her agency as long as her agency makes notification to the offender's agency and has no authority to exercise any other sanctions against the offender. Sexual harrassment, by definition, exists. A claim against her department does not unless they do absolutely nothing about it. Her department cannot be held responsible for the actions of someone outside of their span of control. I was viewing this example from a departmental liability standpoint, not the technical definition of the term. Had I been more clear, you wouldn't have had to do all that research...sorry


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

all the information is greatfully appreciated. im am certainly clear as to the situation. i just hope the brass brings in some sort of formal training on the subject. this type of situation puts all of us in both department in a predicament. thanks for your help.


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

"sensitivity" training tends to be BS... and really changes nothing. Though it does put people in a cynical mood about the whole topic. 

The only real hope there is people just realizing that you need to treat your coworkers... and anyone else... appropriately. Some people are just jerks. 

Perps and patients do it and you turn your back on it. While coworkers should clearly be held to a higher standard? A thick skin is really needed in certain careers. Shouldn't be tolerated by coworkers/superiors, all the same.


Good luck with your complaint. 

- Valerie


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Are you trying to learn how to sexually harass? If so we offer a Masters COurse here on MASSCOPS.



DET59 said:


> all the information is greatfully appreciated. im am certainly clear as to the situation. i just hope the brass brings in some sort of formal training on the subject. this type of situation puts all of us in both department in a predicament. thanks for your help.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

the first post sounded like , can this Lt. be charged for sexual harassment ?

but if the question is, can the female officers department be held responsible for the Lt.'s behavior then my guess would be "no"

i'm sure if she brought charges against the Lt. , then his department would be responsible for an investigation.

it was my understanding unwanted advances have to happen at least 3 times to warrant sexual harassment


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

No..anything that creates a hostile work environment can be harassment.

To that end, if a woman grabs a mans crotch once, that would be sexual harassment on the first instance. ( or a lucky first date depending )

The concept of three strikes goes back to the ability to terminate employment but really is no longer applicable.


----------



## chief801 (Dec 8, 2004)

There does have to be notification to the offender that the actions are unwanted before a claim can be made, unless the action is such that it is obviously offensive...


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

rocksy1826 said:


> "sensitivity" training tends to be BS... and really changes nothing. Though it does put people in a cynical mood about the whole topic.


When I worked for the Sox a few years ago they put all employees through it but of course they had an amazingly hot lawyer from Philly doing the course. Well, one question to the crowd was "Would you say to me 'Hey nice rack and look at your ass!'." Well, one really old usher/ticket taker yelled out "Hell yea!" It was classic.

And I would say it is not a violation of HIPPA as your employer has a right to know what is wrong with you as they are paying you and if you cannot work that's an issue. Just 2 cents.


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

Crvtte65 said:


> And I would say it is not a violation of HIPPA as your employer has a right to know what is wrong with you as they are paying you and if you cannot work that's an issue. Just 2 cents.


?
isn't that a different thread?


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

what if she initiates it, he plays the game and then she cries sexual harrassment. i think i want to take early retirement especially when the spouses find out...


----------



## misconceived (Jun 18, 2006)

chief801 said:


> There does have to be notification to the offender that the actions are unwanted before a claim can be made, unless the action is such that it is obviously offensive...


Chief, you said it before I could.

It's not harassment unless the "harassing" party is told to stop.

I don't agree with the "obviously offensive" part though. It's all in ones opinion.

If a "hot lawyer from Philly", for example, grabbed my crotch. I may be buying her dinner.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

rocksy1826 said:


> ?
> isn't that a different thread?


whoa.... read too many threads in a row :crazy:


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

Crvtte65 said:


> When I worked for the Sox a few years ago they put all employees through it but of course they had an amazingly hot lawyer from Philly doing the course. Well, one question to the crowd was "Would you say to me 'Hey nice rack and look at your ass!'." Well, one really old usher/ticket taker yelled out "Hell yea!" It was classic.
> 
> And I would say it is not a violation of HIPPA as your employer has a right to know what is wrong with you as they are paying you and if you cannot work that's an issue. Just 2 cents.


Here's my 2 cents. STAY ON THE CORRECT THREAD PLEASE... FAILURE TO COMPLY WITH THIS REQUEST WILL RESULT IN THE MOVING, TAMPERING WITH, OR DELETING OF YOUR POST. CONSIDER THIS A FINAL WARNING!


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Deep breaths Francis. Oh and wipe the spittle from your chin...


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

It' simple, if I walk up to a woman and grab her breast, that's obviously offensive.
If I tell some woman how I want to have sex with her and what I would do to her in bed, that's obviously offensive.

If it's unwanted and the conduct would be criminal or is so egregious that it's obvious to the common man, it's harassment.



misconceived said:


> Chief, you said it before I could.
> 
> It's not harassment unless the "harassing" party is told to stop.
> 
> ...


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

Deuce said:


> Deep breaths Francis. Oh and wipe the spittle from your chin...


Hmmm.... you know not of what I speak... Oh and wipe the [email protected]#w from YOUR chin!


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

what if co-workers complain too?


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

If there are co-workers complaining about the LT, at his own department , they got some trouble over there if they do not "fix it"
If someone complains at your department but is still forced to work with that LT for some reason, that's trouble for your department and theirs.
Yours for allowing a hostile workplace when knowing there was an issue, and theirs for the same thing.

The officer should, if possible, tell the LT directly then notify her supervisor.
If she does not feel comfortable or safe in notifying the person directly, she should notify her supervisor. In turn her supervisor should notify the LT's supervisor and NOT speak directly with the LT in question. If nothing is done on the far side, it is the responsibility of the officers department to make sure she is not placed in that situation again.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

wgciv said:


> Hmmm.... you know not of what I speak... Oh and wipe the [email protected]#w from YOUR chin!


Damn boot, don't bring C game bullshit. No, I neither know nor do I care. But I am curious, it says member under your name. Not moderator. You sucking the mod's balls that much that you feel you can say you're going to do that to another's thread, and issue a 'final warning'? You feel a burning desire to bore me with your side please PM me. Otherwise, know your place....


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

Deuce said:


> Damn boot, don't bring C game bullshit. No, I neither know nor do I care. But I am curious, it says member under your name. Not moderator. You sucking the mod's balls that much that you feel you can say you're going to do that to another's thread, and issue a 'final warning'? You feel a burning desire to bore me with your side please PM me. Otherwise, know your place....


Almighty deuce, I am so sorry, please accept my deepest apologies. Maybe I should be demoted, suspended without pay, and have a letter of reprimand placed in my file. Oh wait... this is ONLY a web site, none of that applies. Yup.. you are an online Lieutenant and I am an online Sergeant, please forgive my insubordination.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

lets all play nice now


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Whoa! where did all that come from!?!?!


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

My apologies, I got laid now I feel better..


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

At Least Someones Getting It.....can I Live Vicariously Through You Deuce?


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

SOT said:


> Whoa! where did all that come from!?!?!


I believe they're just giving examples of a hostile work environment:BNANA:


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

94c said:


> I believe they're just giving examples of a hostile work environment:BNANA:


:L:


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

DET59 said:


> At Least Someones Getting It.....can I Live Vicariously Through You Deuce?


Nooooo, there's too many voices in my head as it is...



94c said:


> I believe they're just giving examples of a hostile work environment:BNANA:


That's foreplay where I work..


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

Deuce I Wanna Work Where You Do


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

USMCMP5811 said:


> *+1*


DAAAAAAAAAMN, Calm down Ken!


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

I'll bring y'all down to the PIP, let ya get yer freak on...


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

CRAP...I thought this was a *how to thread!....*how diassapointing


----------

